# Deleting prefetch folder



## DrTeeth (Oct 2, 2004)

As part of some troubleshooting...I deleted my prefetch folder. It gets rid of corruption and resets the system. [OT-You'd be amazed on how many XP systems it has failed to work slowing the system down - if on XP check out your own folder and the file dates there]. Anyway, this is a win7 system and does not exactly related to my prefetch issues.

As will all system folders, the prefetch one is recreated, but I am puzzled why this should trigger a reauthentication request.Any ideas?

DrT


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Any app that you or the system runs will appear in \windows\prefetch

In Vista & Windows 7, prefetch = SuperFetch


----------



## DrTeeth (Oct 2, 2004)

"Any app that you or the system runs will appear in \windows\prefetch" does not seem to answer the question "why does deleting the prefetch folder trigger a reactivation request".

The prefetch folder exists on every win 7 system and it is that OS about which I asked.

TBH, what was the point of your post? If somebody asked you what the time is, do you reply "blue"?

DrT


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

DrTeeth said:


> TBH, what was the point of your post? If somebody asked you what the time is, do you reply "blue"?
> 
> DrT


Hi - 

My apologies as I did not associate your troubleshooting method involving the deletion of the Prefetch directory and asking about a "reauthentication request" to be in any way associated with the Windows Genuine Advantage program (WGA) when I replied.

Are you speaking of WGA - activation or validation or both?

There are certain OS tasks that kick off that would cause the baloon pop-ups reminding you to activate the OS if you are running a full retail copy within either 3 or 30 days. Non-validation or non-genuine status leads to OS degredation. OEM versions are pre-activated/ validated.

Reduced Functionality mode --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/925582

Office activation/ reduced functionality --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/293151

It is of course your system and you are free to delete the Prefetch folder or any other you wish. However, I do not understand the reason for doing so in a healthy Windows 7 system or any system for that matter. If you don't want Superfetch to run, disable the system service named "sysmain" - 
START | *services.msc* - disable SuperFetch

As for WGA - if you are prompted to activate or validate - go directly to the WGA and get the matter settled immediately.

WGA --> www.microsoft.com/genuine

I would also suggest the deployment of Windows Activation Technologies as it consists of activation and validation components that contain anti-piracy features.

Windows Activation Technologies --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971033

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The latest MS update has to do with Activation cracks, if it was hung in the prefetch folder or the activation code was in the prefetch fro some unknown reason that may have triggered it. Reactivation can be triggered by any number of things on Vista and Win7, though deleting the perfetch should not that I know of.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi what was the original problem that prompted your deletion of the prefetch,perhaps this could help us figure out what has happend


----------



## DrTeeth (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi,

@jcgriff2. My apologies for my outburst.

I did not so much have a problem, just checking something out. The boot trace file (NTOSBOOT-B00DFAAD.pf) does not get updated at every boot as it did in XP or even more frequestly in Vista. Seems to happen once a month or longer.

If any of you chaps have access to an XP machine, just check the prefetch folder. There is a good change that the prefetch system is no longer working, the layout.ini file should be no older than 3 days and there should be entries with the current date and time. If not, it ain't working. The fix is not to delete the contents, but the folder itself. Like all system folders (recycle bin, IE cache etc) it will be recreated and fixed at the next boot. Deleting system folders can fix many things like a corrupt recycle bin...a broken prefetch system in XP is VERY common...most people do not keep an eye on their prefetch folder.

Still, deleting this folder meant I had to reactivate on the next boot. No biggie, but a very surprising consequence of my actions.

DrT


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi DrT - 

Interesting info about the layout.ini file. I looked inside it for the first time in ages. Mine has 6,417 lines in it and is ~ 36 hours old (last modified date) -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console] Volume in drive C is Windows 7 x64
 Volume Serial Number is AEC1-A506

 Directory of C:\Windows\Prefetch

[COLOR=Red]03/07/2010  20:32[/COLOR]           809,050 [COLOR=Red]Layout.ini[/COLOR]
               1 File(s)        809,050 bytes
               0 Dir(s)  74,456,530,944 bytes free
  
 E O J     Tue 03/09/2010     5:07:18.86   
 E O J     Tue 03/09/2010     5:07:18.86    
 E O J     Tue 03/09/2010     5:07:18.86   [/FONT]
```
Here is the command if you wish to run the same - 

START | type *cmd.exe* into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select run as Administrator | paste the the following:

```
[font=lucida console]dir %windir%\prefetch\layout.ini /a > 0 & echo. >>0 & echo  E O J     %DATE%    %TIME%  >>0  & echo  E O J     %DATE%    %TIME%  >>0  & echo  E O J     %DATE%    %TIME%  >>0 & start notepad 0
 [/font]
```
A notepad will open with the results.

Is it just that particular file that you are deleting or the entire \windows\prefetech folder?

I went into the \windows\prefetch folder and deleted everything, including the "ReadyBoot" directory, re-booted my Windows 7 x64 system and did not have any issues re: activation or validation.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

